# Topics > Entities > Societies >  The Planetary Society, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - planetary.org

youtube.com/planetarysociety

facebook.com/planetarysociety

twitter.com/exploreplanets

linkedin.com/groups/2003867

instagram.com/planetarysociety

The Planetary Society on Wikipedia

CEO - Bill Nye 

Projects:

LightSail, solar sail spacecrafts

----------

